# Pucker around edge of embroidery desig?



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a home embroidery machine that I am learning on. There is pucker around some designs and once the needle broke. Is the fabric (cotton) pulled too tight or is it too loose?
Thanks,
Losille


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

It could be a thread tension issue...check your tension. Also, check your thread path to make sure you've threaded the machine properly.

Make sure you're using the proper needle for the thread...embroidery thread is a little bit heavier, and needs that larger needle eye.

Your stabilizer can also effect the finished design. For a light weight cotton, I would use a cut away stabilizer, and solvy topping...if it's very light weight (light enough that you could see the stabilizer through it) then I would use a mesh stabilizer.

Also, on a light weight fabric, I would use a temporary spray adhesive to affix the fabric to the stabilizer.

You don't really need (or want) your fabric to be hooped tightly....just snug...especially when you're working with knits and light weight wovens. I find that on my home machine, I don't need to hoop as tightly as I do on the commerical machine.

If what you're working with is a knit fabric, and not a woven, then you want to use a ball point embroidery needle, and a medium cut away backing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

deChez said:


> It could be a thread tension issue...check your tension. Also, check your thread path to make sure you've threaded the machine properly.
> 
> Make sure you're using the proper needle for the thread...embroidery thread is a little bit heavier, and needs that larger needle eye.
> 
> ...


Great info above. 
And, sometimes the design may not be suitable for the fabric you are sewing on. Especially stock designs.


----------

